# Christmas Soldier Tribute - Into The West (Annie Lennox)



## Baxl (20 Dec 2010)

Hi guys,

For me the lord of the rings holds a very special place in my heart. My dad introduced all the movies to me and we used to watch them together. LOTR became a passion and I still watch the trilogy every now and then to bring me back to those times.

3 years ago my dad went to Iraq to serve for his country and 4 weeks into his tour he was struck by an IED while driving in his Humvee and killed instantly. I miss him dearly and have been making videos to commemorate him and the army in general. They sacrifice everything so we don't have to, and they do it to protect us. 

If you guys wouldn't mind checking out my video you can see it below. i used a song off the LOTR soundtrack, called "Into the west" by no other than the beautiful Annie Lennox.

Christmas Soldier Tribute - Into The West (Annie Lennox)

i'd really appreciate it if you left a comment and rating, even if you subscribed. i plan to upload a lot more of my videos in the future..

once again cheers, 
merry xmas and stay safe.

Baxl


----------



## 57Chevy (21 Dec 2010)

I went over to see your video.
This is what came up.....

"This video contains content from WMG, who has blocked it on copyright grounds."


----------

